# Espree shampoos



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

KPoos said:


> I was in Petco and picked up an Espree shampoo. It's the rainforest one. I want the *plum perfect *shampoo but I'm going to order that from PetEdge. What say you about the Espree shampoos? There doesn't seem to be many ingredients at all. I wanted Tropiclean but they didn't have the one I wanted and they were $2 more.


Ooooooo!!!! MEE TOOO!!! :lol: I have a thing about "plums" believe it or not...  I have the PetEdge catalog beside me - I'm going to go take a gander...


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Looking forward to your review. I've never tried any of them. There are two Petsmarts in Lubbock and one in Amarillo but no Petcos. I've always heard Petco has a better selection of shampoo and food, so it figures. I bought some new brand at Petsmart a while back and it was awful, Bailey coat was dry (he's always leaned toward oily never dry) and the scent didn't last at all. Fortuanately there was a money back guarantee and they honored it. I also let some local groomer talk me into Crazydog. She told me I should buy it b/c it's all they use and it did smell good. OMG it's awful and now I'm doubting her as a groomer. I can't believe they use that on every dog, maybe a Lab but dogs w/ hair?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

My work uses the Espree shampoos from Petedge; the big gallon ones that you dilute. They work great imo, we use the pink oatmeal, green dog on clean (also tearless), blue whitening, tea tree for sensitive skin, and another sensitive skin oatmeal, and the reconstruction conditioner.

BUT we only use the stuff in the store if we run out of what we have in the salon, lol.

Wow I edited this like five times.. I am so typo prone tonight.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

If you like Plum, Nature's Specialties has a wonderful plum silky shampoo, conditioner, and facial. We use Nature's Specialties and Tropiclean shampoos in the grooming salon I work for. You can order directly form Nautre's Specialties in several different sizes. I've used Espree before (good product) but I do like Nature's Specialties better. Just my opinion


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

What I like about the espree products is that they mix really well when you dilute them. Our old oatmeal shampoo was terrible when you mixed it, and only half would mix, so when you squirted it on the dog some of the undiluted shampoo would go onto the dog and it was so hard to rinse out. :doh:


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

You know I used it already on my cat and I diluted it with warm water (12 oz to about 1/4 tsp of shampoo) and it worked wonderfully like that and it's not even the dilute kind.LOL I personally didn't want to buy it at Petco because it was $9 for the one that's $5 something on Petedge but I needed it for this weekend's groom. I love the smell. It's stayed on my hands longer than my Victoria Secret body wash! I'm going to go back and get the conditioner because they had the reconstruct conditioner.

I have CC Ice on Ice. I know that's a good spray for brushing but in my opinion it doesn't smell all that great. I would still like to coat the skin and hair in a conditioner (diluted) after every bath.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

When I worked at Petco we used ESPREE and I liked them well enough but ESPREE makes some better shampoo that Petco never orders for some reason, or at least they didn't at the one I worked at.

The Energee, Plum Perfect and Berry Delight are wonderful shampoos!

I do like the hypo coconut shampoo for the first bath and also to wash the face and then I wouldb athe again with one of the other shampoos..either bright white for white dogs or a good oatmeal for other breeds. I wish Petco had ordered the Energee shampoo or the others mentioned. They smell wonderful.

The rainforest conditioner or even the remo seems to work okay as far as conditioners go but I prefer others.

I LOVE the shedless conditioner made by ESPREE. I would lather that up on a dog, let it set and then take a HV dryer to the coat..there were thick coated chows, samoyds, etc.. that would come in for shedless treatment and after doing that you could run a comb through the entire coat. It took awhile but the dogs looked beautiful. It works almost as well as the shedless stuff made by Furminator..which is what I buy for my Shepherds.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Sorry to be the bummer, but I hate Espree. I think of it as the "Suave" of dog shampoo. It comes in about 50 different types...so choosing one is difficult. They are mostly different scents but do the same thing. Its much to gimmicky. Honestly does the peach do anything different than the plum or the mint? NOT really. I can't use it more than a couple times before my arms turn red.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Sorry, never have used it. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I used it when I first started grooming and I really don't remember much about it but I know I never bought any again! lol 

Speaking of PetEdge I was pissed the other day, I went online as they were having a shampoo sale; I wanted to get a few of the smaller bottles just to try to see if I wanted to get a bigger size. Well my order was about $15 my shipping alone was a bit over $19! Needless to say I did not place an order. Shipping is the same reason I don't buy from Dog.com any more.

Anyway, I say if it works and you like it, use it!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah I really hate the whole "If you don't spend 60 bucks we're doubling your order in shipping! *evil cackle*" thing they have going on there. >_>


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

They had a "special" on grooming blades last week and I almost bought into it . . . . . except when I went to check-out, the shipping was the killer. Might as well buy my blades at the local petsomething store and save the shipping.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Most sites will 'get you' that way.
Have you checked King's Wholesale? They are pretty good.
And showdog.com is a nice site too.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Purple Poodle said:


> I used it when I first started grooming and I really don't remember much about it but I know I never bought any again! lol
> 
> Speaking of PetEdge I was pissed the other day, I went online as they were having a shampoo sale; I wanted to get a few of the smaller bottles just to try to see if I wanted to get a bigger size. Well my order was about $15 my shipping alone was a bit over $19! Needless to say I did not place an order. Shipping is the same reason I don't buy from Dog.com any more.
> 
> Anyway, I say if it works and you like it, use it!


They also charge you a handling fee if your order isn't over $250 I think. I have yet to place an order because of all the fees and shipping costs. Might as well go to the Petco and give them the money.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

I just bought the Plum Perfect shampoo and so far I love it. I did just put in an order for the CC trial pack (it has sample sizes of the shampoo, thickening mousse, after bath, and ice on ice) so I can't wait to compare.

From what I've read though, shampoos don't vary a whole lot in what they do for the coat. At least, not as much as the companies want you to think. It's the conditioners that really make the difference.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Savannah said:


> I just bought the Plum Perfect shampoo and so far I love it. I did just put in an order for the CC trial pack (it has sample sizes of the shampoo, thickening mousse, after bath, and ice on ice) so I can't wait to compare.
> 
> From what I've read though, shampoos don't vary a whole lot in what they do for the coat. At least, not as much as the companies want you to think. It's the conditioners that really make the difference.


Yeah I looked at ingredients and I was pretty impressed with how few ingredients are in these shampoos. The rainforest has the same exact ingredients as the oatmeal and baking soda one except for the added in oat (something) and baking soda.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I *liked* them, but not especially so. It was nice, but not the best thing ive ever used. I cant see myself buying them again though. Sitstay.com sells them (plus lots of other nice things).


----------

